# Ear cracking :(



## ChloeChanell (Feb 20, 2012)

Please I need help... my little girl has something in her ear. Is like if something is eating a small piece of the top part (flap). I don't know if it could be dermatitis or anything else. She don't scratch her ear. Please help me


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to see a vet. He can 'see' what's happening to her ear. I had a puppymill mother chi who had black around her ears, but that was simply ground in dirt from years of being in her own filth. Took alot of rubbing softening vaseline to the tips for it to come off and the tips to look healthy again. Sue


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe try some gentle ear wipes? My Chi's ears tend to get a little gunky after a few weeks - just wax build up. It sounds like you need to see a vet! They'll get it figured out!


----------



## ChloeChanell (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you... I'm going to take her to the vet rush. I will let you know.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you for taking your little one to see the vet.
Please update us on how it goes. Best of luck!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxie is prone to getting dry ear tips. Putting him on a moist raw diet has helped. When he has his ZiwiPeak I'm always sure to DROWN it with water. With plenty of hydration & a raw diet, it's improved loads. It still will get dry this time of year but I'd never know if I wasn't looking for it. If it happens to get really dry like light colored (he has black skin on his ear tips) I'll put a bit of patrolium jelly on it & that usually helps. I think it's quite common with breeds with erect ears honestly....

Good luck--hope it's just that & nothing more serious!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi looking for an update hope her little ears are ok now


----------

